# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Countdown to 100,000 posts!

## Member11

4,605 to go!  :popcorn: 

Spamming is encouraged  :hide:

----------


## SmileyFace

::

----------


## Total Eclipse

Is it Ok to cheat and make a "count to 4,000" thread (e.g each person posts a number).

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I'll be contributing to about 50% of those  :Razz:

----------


## Total Eclipse

^  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

oh wow! We're so close! Looks like I have to do some serious crazy talking.

I like the countdown idea also. Where's it at???

In the Lounge? With Mrs. Peacock? With a revolver????

Oh sorry...............I thought I was already in the crazy talk thread.

My bad.

----------


## Member11

4,000 to go! :sparkles: 

Keep that crazy talk coming Cindy!





> Is it Ok to cheat and make a "count to 4,000" thread (e.g each person posts a number).



Yep, I think all forms of cheating should be encouraged here  :-_-:

----------


## SmileyFace

:flower:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yep, I think all forms of cheating should be encouraged here



I so love your thinking!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

Soooooooooooooooooo...................where's that spamming thread???

How about start it here since you have the link and all?

----------


## Chantellabella

I'll start..............................




1   

 *evil grin*


Yes, one dead Mr. Green, with the rope, in the Lounge.

----------


## Chantellabella

2



Dead rubber chickens on a stick

----------


## Chantellabella

3


Non-potty trained chihuahuas

----------


## Chantellabella

4



Lemon flavored armadillos on a stick

----------


## Chantellabella

5


Canaries sitting in the wrong support group.


They were mistakenly in Pigeon's Anonymous

----------


## Chantellabella

6


Coconut sponge bathed rodents

----------


## Chantellabella

7


Spaghetti strapped asparagus tips

----------


## Chantellabella

8


World domination road maps

----------


## Chantellabella

9



Stand by Your Man cds

----------


## Chantellabella

10


Spoonsful of sugar.......................to make the vodka go down. 


Oh wait. Was that right, Mary Poppins?

----------


## Ironman

I am helping out today  ::

----------


## Ironman

One post closer.....

----------


## Chantellabella

1................


Spanish flu centerpieces

----------


## Chantellabella

2.......................


Pears in a partridge tree

----------


## Chantellabella

3.........................


Sasquatch in cream sauce .............Yum!!

----------


## Chantellabella

4......................


Squatting on the precipice of indecision can be enlightening

----------


## Chantellabella

5.......................


Can't go over it

----------


## Chantellabella

6...................

Can't go under it

----------


## Chantellabella

7.................

Can't go around it

----------


## Chantellabella

8......................

Gotta go through it

----------


## Chloe

That book always scared the hell out of me when I was little and I am a little ashamed to admit it still creeps me out now !!! Haha  :Ninja:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keddy

Well, if I am allowed to spam, then I shall spam.
 ::

----------


## Keddy

How do you make holy water?
...You burn the hell out of it.
Hahahaha...
Thank me for helping reach post count now, shoot me for the bad jokes later xD

----------


## Chantellabella

You got muchos counts to go Keddy to reach me.


It can be done. You just have to post crazy talk day and night. :-)

----------


## Chantellabella

1...................


Catastrophic canaries caught cholera

----------


## Chantellabella

2.........................


In the interest of mankind, pigeons will poop on their heads only on Tuesdays

----------


## Chantellabella

3.......................


Stop! In the name of Harold!!

----------


## Chantellabella

4......................

I won't do it. Nope. Never. 


I will not stick my finger in the hole and swish it around.

----------


## Chantellabella

5.......................


Congressional legislature mandated puppy perms

----------


## Chantellabella

6......................

Ten times the acidic burning
Twelve times the fun

----------


## Chantellabella

7................


Stonehenge

----------


## Chantellabella

8......................


Just in time for the cockroach fight

----------


## Chantellabella

9..................


Two.

Correct!! For two hundred points!

----------


## Chantellabella

10........................


Then he looked around and spied the cabbage.


It was quite romantic

----------


## Chantellabella

spam

----------


## Chantellabella

spam1

----------


## Chantellabella

spam2

----------


## Chantellabella

spam3

----------


## Chantellabella

spam4

----------


## Chantellabella

spam5

----------


## Chantellabella

spam6

----------


## Chantellabella

spam7

----------


## Chantellabella

spam8

----------


## Chantellabella

spam9

----------


## Chantellabella

So this guy went to his girlfriend's house to meet her parents for the first time. He was very nervous.

As he was waiting for them to open the front door, he felt that his stomach was filling up with gas. Probably from the nerves.

But he couldn't do anything about it because the door opened and he went in.

It was a nice family scene................everyone around the table, the family dog under his chair.

He was thinking to himself, "Man, I'm really building up some gas. If I could just let a little out, I would feel better."

So he lets out this little fart.

The girl's mother says, "Spot!"

"Great!" thought the guy. "She blamed the dog. I'll just let a little more gas out and then I'll feel so much better."

So he lets out another longer fart and the woman goes, "Spot!"

"This is great!" thought the guy. "I'll let out the rest of the gas, and then I'll be able to enjoy myself."

So the guy lets out a long drawn out fart.

The woman goes, "Spot!! Get out from under his chair before he shits on you!"

----------


## SmileyFace

Knock Knock!
Who’s there?
Hatch.
Hatch who?
Bless you and please cover your mouth next time!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Haha these jokes are literally making me lol

Thanks guys

----------


## SmileyFace

Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Hee hee. We need a joke thread.

----------


## Kesky

I was thinking about what it would be like if Coca Cola cans migrated like geese. Like you could look up in the sky and see a flock of Coke cans flying over. Hmm.

----------


## Kesky

> Hee hee. We need a joke thread.



ok you start  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Boudreaux and Thibodeaux were babysitting. Thibodeaux noticed that Boudreaux's baby had a diaper that was way over full.

He said to Boudreaux, "Don't you think it's about time you changed that baby's diaper?"

Boudreaux goes over to the baby and puts his hand under the diaper. 

He said, "Naw, the box said 35 - 40lbs. It still has more to go."

----------


## Chantellabella

Boudreaux got a job with the highway department. His boss called him into the office and handed him a can of paint.

The boss said, "Boudreaux, go out to the highway and paint a yellow stripe down the middle of the road."

So Boudreaux gets to the highway and puts down his can of paint. He dips his paintbrush in, and then starts painting the line.

At the end of each day, Boudreaux was supposed to clock in how many miles he painted that day.

After a week, the boss called Boudreaux back into the office and said, "Boudreaux I don't understand what's happening. On the first day you painted 20 miles of road. On the second day you painted 10. Then the third day you painted 5, then 3, and now you only said you painted 1 mile. What's going on?"

Boudreaux shook his head and said, "Yeah, I know boss. It's just that the paint can gets further and further away from me."

----------


## Chantellabella

Boudreaux and Thibodeaux were walking in the woods one day. They came across a very deep sink hole.

Boudreaux said, "Let's throw a rock down and see how deep it is." So he throws in a rock but doesn't even hear the rock hit the bottom.

Thibodeaux said, "Mais yeah, dat must be a deep hole." So then Thibodeaux get s stick and throws it in. They still didn't hear it hit bottom.

Then Boudreaux said, "We need a bigger stick." So he goes over and finds a big railroad tie. He hauls it over to the hole and throws it in. 

Just then a goat comes running out of the woods and jumps head on into the hole.

Thibodeaux said, "Dat's one crazy goat!"

Just then a farmer comes out of the woods and says, "Did ya'll see my goat? He was tied up to a railroad tie."

----------


## Chantellabella

One Mississippi

----------


## Chantellabella

Two Mississippi

----------


## Chantellabella

Three Mississippi

----------


## Chantellabella

Four Mississippi

----------


## Chantellabella

Five Mississippi

----------


## Chantellabella

Six Ohio

----------


## Chantellabella

If A + B = C

----------


## Chantellabella

then does D + E = F?

----------


## Chantellabella

I have a sneaking suspicion that Algebra is a secret Martian weapon. 


They figure our brains will explode trying to make sense of Algebra.

----------


## Sagan

Cessna seven one four Juliet X-Ray turning left downwind for runway 32....AxS

----------


## Total Eclipse

test

----------


## Total Eclipse

testing 2

----------


## Total Eclipse

testing 3

----------


## WintersTale

Have you ever heard the famous album full of just silence?

Yeah, me neither.

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Member11

I see a lot of good crazy talk and spamming in here, but we still have 2,480 to go, so we need more of this:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Here ya go Jer Jer :;):

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

*Trololo Sing Along!*

----------


## Member11

> Here ya go Jer Jer



 :sparkles:

----------


## SmileyFace

:flower:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I love you guys!! You're all so unique.

----------


## Chantellabella

Take 1....................



A chicken



(wait. I didn't get that right? Ok. I'll try again)

----------


## Chantellabella

Take 2...................


A..................chicken



(now what? More emphasis on the A?)

----------


## Chantellabella

Take 3......................



AAAAAAAAAAAAA...................chicken




(now what? With feeling?)

----------


## Chantellabella

Take 4....................................



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..................*sobs uncontrollably*.........c...h..i...c...k.....e....  .n............*dramatic death scene*



(what now??? Now you want action with that??)

----------


## Chantellabella

Take 5..................


*Hops on a motorcycle* ..........                  *Leaps over buses*   ..........              *crashes into a tree*      ........             *dies*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..................*sobs uncontrollably*.........c...h..i...c...k.....e.... .n............*dramatic death scene*


(What????? Add a love scene???)

----------


## Chantellabella

Take 6......................


*Hops on a motorcycle*   ........           *Leaps over buses*  ........         *crashes into a tree*  .....    *Kisses guy*    .......    *dies*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..................*sobs uncontrollably*.........c...h..i...c...k.....e.... .n............*dramatic death scene*


And cut!


That's a wrap!

----------


## Chantellabella

One fried pigeon

----------


## Chantellabella

Two spiffy antelope

----------


## Chantellabella

three armadillo toastmasters

----------


## Chantellabella

four pantyhose wearing buffalo

----------


## Chantellabella

five


*cheesy grin*

----------


## Keddy

I hope religious jokes don't offend anyone. Sorry beforehand if they do.  ::$: 

A fifth-grader by the name of Billy was having serious trouble in math in his public school, and his behavior was out of control. His mother was a devout Catholic and decided that Billy needed to find some guidance from God. She pulled Billy out of his public school and sent him off to a Catholic school.
Immediately, Billy's mother noticed a change in him. He came home from school, didn't say a word about his math class, sat down and did his homework, and behaved perfectly. This went on for three days, astonishing his mother, who had not received one phone call from the school about Billy's behavior.
Finally, on the fourth day, she said, "Billy, I have to know. I'm curious. Why are you behaving so well?"
Billy looked up at his mom, sighed, and said, "Well, at first I thought I could get away with pulling the same old sh*t. But when I looked up on the wall and saw Jesus nailed to the plus sign, I knew they weren't fuckin' around about the math!"
xD

----------


## Keddy

536222_173384316188285_1974763084_n.jpg
Hehehe xD

----------


## Keddy

1470390_10200804138537474_853433954_n.jpg

----------


## Keddy

IMG_0910.JPG
...Actual text message from one of my co-workers...

----------


## Otherside

Oh, is there a party somewhere?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Oh, is there a party somewhere?



Yep. And you're number one on the invite list!!  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Am I invited to this party? I'll supply the drinks.  :cheers:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Am I invited to this party? I'll supply the drinks.



Of course! Especially if you're bringing the party!

----------


## Keddy

I _always_ bring the party!  :;):   ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

> I _always_ bring the party!



You _are_ the party Keddy  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

> You _are_ the party Keddy



 ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Koalafan

:koala:

----------


## SmileyFace

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Keddy

543738_267128466753811_223272833_n.jpg
I need this shirt...

----------


## Keddy

IMG_1849.JPG
This place exists. It's a few towns over from where I live. How sad. xD

----------


## SmileyFace

^ lmao

----------


## Chantellabella

Post #1460, reporting for duty, SIR!

----------


## Chantellabella

Soooooooooooooooooooo


What do we want to do when we hit the 100,000 mark? I think we need to have a chat party like we did that New Year's Eve 2012. You know, something to celebrate the forum as a success.  ::):

----------


## Member11

> What do we want to do when we hit the 100,000 mark? I think we need to have a chat party like we did that New Year's Eve 2012. You know, something to celebrate the forum as a success.



I don't see why not.  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Whoa, whoa, whoa. A few minutes ago I swear that it said there were like 900 and something posts left to go, now it's in the 1,400's??
Was that a mistake or did the number change? Or is my anxiety just so bad right now that I jumbled up the number? That's entirely possible too. I also have dyslexia.
*Keddy is confused*
 :kooky: 
Edit: 1,844?? I am soooo dyslexic. Thank God for spell check but I definitely can't read numbers either.

----------


## Member11

> Whoa, whoa, whoa. A few minutes ago I swear that it said there were like 900 and something posts left to go, now it's in the 1,400's??
> Was that a mistake or did the number change? Or is my anxiety just so bad right now that I jumbled up the number? That's entirely possible too. I also have dyslexia.
> *Keddy is confused*
> 
> Edit: 1,844?? I am soooo dyslexic. Thank God for spell check but I definitely can't read numbers either.



Don't worry, it wasn't you. The software we use for the site is being a bit buggy at the moment.

Sorry about that.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Don't worry, it wasn't you. The software we use for the site is being a bit buggy at the moment.
> 
> Sorry about that.



The software is trying to take over our chances to get to 100,000!!?? It's alive!!

"Sorry Dave I'm afraid I can't do that."






Damn it!!! Hal saw our lips move. 


We must plot this wisely.........................covert posting, people...........covert posting!!!

----------


## Koalafan

Aint no Hal 9000 gonna stop us from getting to 100,000 posts thank you very much!  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## SmileyFace

:Gaming:

----------


## Denise

I seriously hope anxietyspace doesnt get a 50 post limit !!!!! That would be one of my biggest anxieties !!! The most popular forums in the world don-t have posting limits !!!!!!!!!! !!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I seriously hope anxietyspace doesnt get a 50 post limit !!!!! That would be one of my biggest anxieties !!! The most popular forums in the world don-t have posting limits !!!!!!!!!! !!!!



I don't think we have such a thing. I've sat here and written over a hundred posts in one evening on the crazy talk thread.

----------


## Chantellabella

800 something left. 


Jerry or Kay................are you planning on decorating the forum with some kind of festive thingy ma bobby to commemorate the occasion of 100,000 posts?

----------


## Chantellabella

500 and something to go!!

----------


## Keddy

I forget how much I fucking hate everyone from my high school until my boyfriend decides he's gonna go on Facebook and look them all up. Yeah, this is why I'm not on social media. I'm having flashbacks to all my suicide attempts now. Bullied to death, almost literally. I really hope none of them can Google my name and find this site.
None of them deserve to be attractive or successful or in love. What the hell. They almost caused my death. They beat me up, they verbally abused me, they called me names, they made me believe I was ugly, they spread rumors about me, they persuaded everyone not to be my friends.
So why are all of them attractive, successful, or in love?! Why?? Why can't they all be punished for what they did?
This is making me feel more and more like making sure I don't live to see my twenty-first birthday, like I planned so many years ago.
Just wanted to vent. Sorry.

----------


## Ironman

560

----------


## Ironman

559

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I seriously hope anxietyspace doesnt get a 50 post limit !!!!! That would be one of my biggest anxieties !!! The most popular forums in the world don-t have posting limits !!!!!!!!!! !!!!



The site will never have a post limit.. promise!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

When we get to 100,000 can you have some throw pillows put around the place? Maybe a bean bag chair or two would be nice.

----------


## SmileyFace

My time to use this emoticon is long overdue... I should use it everyday somehow:

 :flower:

----------


## Keddy

I wasn't sure what thread to post this in, but I've been looking at puppies and I have my heart set on this li'l guy :3
10296861_10202908003113694_6408364129362161426_n.jpg

----------


## Ironman

american_cocker_3.jpg
Cocker spaniels rule!  :: 
english-cocker-spaniel-baby-dog-sunglasses-8785338.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

> I wasn't sure what thread to post this in, but I've been looking at puppies and I have my heart set on this li'l guy :3
> Attachment 2382




The man is sticking out his tongue at us!  ::):  


Sooooooooooo cute!

----------


## Keddy

> Cocker spaniels rule!



Cockers are pretty adorable. Cocker spaniels, English springer spaniels, Sussex spaniels, and field spaniels are among my favorite breeds. Herding/working breeds are my favorite but sporting breeds rank pretty high with me also. My top three are Border collies, German shepherds, and Welsh corgis. I'm also very partial to Viszlas, German shorthaired pointers, and Irish setters.
I was a dog handler when I was younger. I trained obedience and agility and did some AKC dog shows as well. Trying to get back into that stuff now.

----------


## SmileyFace

:flower:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

So, who's hosting the 100,000 Posts Party?  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

> So, who's hosting the 100,000 Posts Party?



I can bring stuff like balloons, favors and lots of fireworks.

----------


## Chantellabella

Are we there yet?

----------


## Keddy

This is called a Munchkin cat:
munchkin-cat580x360.jpg

----------


## L

> Are we there yet?



SSSsssssooooooo close

----------


## Koalafan

I'll be hiding in the corner awkwardly!  :hide:

----------


## Keddy

To help us reach 100,000 posts, I think I am going to post a picture and some info of a different dog or cat breed every day  ::): 
This handsome fella is called a Clumber spaniel:
clumber_spaniel_v03.jpg
The Clumber spaniel is the largest of the spaniel breeds. The breed originated in England. They are primarily bred as hunting dogs and have become popular show dogs over the past decade or so. They are gentle, loyal, laid-back, and very affectionate. They make good pets.

----------


## Jazz

> I wasn't sure what thread to post this in, but I've been looking at puppies and I have my heart set on this li'l guy :3
> Attachment 2382



Oh my gosh! how adorable!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

In the final stretch!!!

----------


## Keddy

> Oh my gosh! how adorable!!!



My bf didn't really want a puppy at first... Then he got another look at this little fella... The breeder's dogs are all gorgeous, btw. I think I'm going to go pick up the pupster in a few weeks  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Soooooooooooooo................... who's decorating the place when we get to 100,000?

----------


## Chantellabella

Who's going to do a beer run?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'll supply the wine.  ::D:

----------


## Keddy

> Who's going to do a beer run?



I will!  ::D: 
 ::

----------


## Member11

> Soooooooooooooo................... who's decorating the place when we get to 100,000?



We are planning a redesign of the site, but it won't be ready when the 100,000 posts point is hit. But I got a few balloons!

----------


## Keddy

See, I told you guys I'd bring the beer!  :;): 
101812BeerStocks.jpg

----------


## Jessica_

200 more posts to go!
 ::):

----------


## Keddy

The Norwegian Lundehund
3152244024_df48e6b44e_z.jpg
This little guy is a Spitz breed (in the same family as Huskies, Samoyeds, Karelian bear dogs, Akitas, Keeshonds, and even Pomeranians). He was originally bred to hunt puffins. The Lundehund has six toes on each foot, which makes him a talented climber. He was first registered by the American Kennel Club in 2008.

----------


## L

Enjoy some party food while we wait
Party-Food.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

> Enjoy some party food while we wait
> Party-Food.jpg



Wow!! You are definitely now the official food guru for our party. That's a great spread there!

----------


## Chantellabella

> See, I told you guys I'd bring the beer! 
> 101812BeerStocks.jpg



Awesome choices!! Yay!  :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

> We are planning a redesign of the site, but it won't be ready when the 100,000 posts point is hit. But I got a few balloons!



Yay!! Balloons! 

 :sparkles: 

Where's Kay and her guitar?

----------


## Member11

> Enjoy some party food while we wait
> Party-Food.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

You guys do realize I can go through 59 posts faster than you can say "oh shit" in my crazy talk thread.

----------


## Chantellabella

Um. Peeps. 

We're reealllly close to the 100,000 mark. 


I think we should have a race to the end.

Do you think this place will blow up when we get to 0?

----------


## Chantellabella

It's the end of the world as we know it...........

and I feel fine!



Oh wait. it's NOT the end of the world? 


Sorry.



My bad.

----------


## Chantellabella

Where's Jerry or Kay?

They should make the 100,000 post.

----------


## Chantellabella

I just thought of something. We're a forum for anxious people. 

Nobody wants to be the final poster.

The forum will grind to a halt!!  :Confused:

----------


## Member11

> I just thought of something. We're a forum for anxious people. 
> 
> Nobody wants to be the final poster.
> 
> The forum will grind to a halt!!



Did I miss all the fun? >.>

----------


## Chantellabella

> Did I miss all the fun? >.>



Well, it was mostly just people standing around waiting for someone to make a post. 

Sort of anti-climatic.

----------

